# R Hardman



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Any1 heard of Rick lately?
I just got a couple of his 3 piont creaser wheels from Brandon at Walltools:yes:
Man they r good,fitted 1 2 the columbia this morning! They press the tape into the wall/ceiling so the edges of the tape r touching wall/ceiling and a piece of p*ss 2 roll! Another thing i noticed is that they stop alot of the pulling of the tape as u run angles:thumbup:
Who else has tried 1 of these as i know he gave a few away?
And where is Rick?


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

*Tools*

Any picture of it?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

machinemud said:


> Any picture of it?


 Sorry not at the moment going out soon so i will try get 1 tomorrow!Go onto Ricks site which i think is Harman industries but could b wrong! Or look up Rick on here there is a link 2 his site i think!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.hardmansystems.com/

Talked to him a couple weeks ago. He's doing fine.
Still working like a dog for us!:thumbup:
Pretty amazing stuff he has in the makings.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

machinemud said:


> Any picture of it?


Here's a pic on Wall Tool's site: http://www.walltools.com/products/a...l-for-blue-line-usa-premier-hsi-3pcw-038.html

It says that one will only fit Blueline. I don't know where the one for other tapers is on the site, but a call or email would hopefully clear that up.



Tim0282 said:


> http://www.hardmansystems.com/
> 
> Talked to him a couple weeks ago. He's doing fine.
> Still working like a dog for us!:thumbup:
> Pretty amazing stuff he has in the makings.


Did Rick happen to mention when he can release some of it? Or if the upgraded pump designs are going to be tied up with patents and the like for awhile, and that's going to hold things up regarding both pumps and tools?


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Been a couple months since I last spoke to him.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Here's a link to the Hardman Brand Page, which has both 3-Point Creaser Wheels: http://www.walltools.com/hardman.html

The wheels are both identical in form and function, but the hole in the Blue Line USA version has a larger Inside Diameter than the standard Columbia/TapeTech version. 




JustMe said:


> Here's a pic on Wall Tool's site: http://www.walltools.com/products/a...l-for-blue-line-usa-premier-hsi-3pcw-038.html
> 
> It says that one will only fit Blueline. I don't know where the one for other tapers is on the site, but a call or email would hopefully clear that up.
> 
> ...


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*So sorry by brothers....*

I can't talk right now. Things are progressing and I have a great attorney but until things are final, I have to keep my mouth shut.

I'll fill in the details as soon as I can. I think of DWT every day wishing I could be more informative.


[email protected]
Cell: 206-849-7850


Rick

(Richie, sorry I haven't returned your email yet, look for it in the next few days)


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

walltools said:


> Here's a link to the Hardman Brand Page, which has both 3-Point Creaser Wheels: http://www.walltools.com/hardman.html
> QUOTE]
> 
> Here's a little "behind the scenes" information guys...
> ...


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

walltools said:


> Here's a link to the Hardman Brand Page, which has both 3-Point Creaser Wheels: http://www.walltools.com/hardman.html
> 
> The wheels are both identical in form and function, but the hole in the Blue Line USA version has a larger Inside Diameter than the standard Columbia/TapeTech version.


Thanks, Brandon. I went into your Taping Tool Accessories section and found the Blueline one there, but no link to the Columbia/TT one. Just letting you know, in case you might want to add the other wheel to the accessories section as well.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

I'll be in Atlantic City Sept 12 and 13th and then Yonkers Sept 14th
if anyone wants to get together for a beer those evenings. I can drive a reasonable distance if that's better for you.


Rick
C: 206-849-7850


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Rick is it reasonable drive montreal ?!!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

machinemud said:


> Rick is it reasonable drive montreal ?!!


And pay for the beer too?

_...wish I could._:thumbsup:


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh no ! Bring yourself in montreal and ill pay for beer for sure !! We will also make a visit of about 2 hours of the bell center ! The building of the best hockey team in canada !!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Damb rick been Working in yonkers all week.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Oh no ! Bring yourself in montreal and ill pay for beer for sure !! We will also make a visit of about 2 hours of the bell center ! The building of the best hockey team in canada !!


Does rhardman half to supply his own bag to go to the Bell center, or will you supply that too:whistling2:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

I've been getting many messages asking for specifics of our tools, what happened in the divorce and wanting a status of the pump. I also have some guys wanting to talk new technology ideas they have.

I'm sorry, I can't talk about anything right now. I will as soon as my attorney gives me the okay. 

For now, if you have an idea, check out the Nolo books on patents, they are a good starting point to learn the fundamentals. 

Learn to do your own patent search on Google patents.

Then protect your idea. 

Nothing matters until you (we) have a workable prototype. Words mean absolutely nothing....(_just speaking from experience :blink: _).

I am helping one DWT member with a patent that I promised him before the divorce hit. It's a great idea and I think I've found him a mfr/distributor to work with. _I don't want anything for the help._

Typically, when a company agrees to sell your idea as a product, they offer you between 4-6% of the sale price. That's pretty much standard since they cover all the mfg costs, marketing/sales expenses and all of the risk. Personally, I think the inventor should make more than the sales guy gets so that's where I come from.

But...I have over 30 years in R&D and I'm an arrogant son of a gun. For a quick idea and for protecting your idea with a patent, 4-6% aint bad! It just keeps coming in...and in....and in.

In the future, we hope to take your ideas to market...just not yet gentlemen...so please let me finish what I'm doing for now. As soon as that door is available, I'll throw it open and shout it from the mountain tops! 

As I've promised, if we ever encounter something that indicates we can't do what we're close to doing...I'll tell you. 

And I haven't forgotten my $500.00 promise to Silverstilts. If when he finally see's what we have, he isn't totally impressed...I'll give him $500.00.


Rick

:thumbsup:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&....344.922.2-1j2.3.0.les;..0.0...1c.7LRRZ70HrZs


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for the update Rick! :yes:


----------

